# Fuck the Sioux though



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

Seriously..who do they think they are? Americans?!


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Seriously..who do they think they are? Americans?!




.. if trump calls them immigrants without birth certificates , distorting the 'American dream', with long hair & dark skin, asking for their 'human rights'....   all I can say is 'what nerve'.....bunch of fucking liberals ...probably voted for Hillary[how anti American] and Trump will show them who owns what.....there's most likely 3 or 4 million illegal voters in that tribe..  American Indians are the proof that you can't trust immigrants ...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

thats all I'm sayin!

can't trust people with skin a different color than your own...from another country/nation!


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2017)

..why don't the Sioux call themselves Sue, it would be easier for us older white Americans to spell . It won't be a problem for the young Americans, because soon all the tribes will be gone...   Hey how are you, Hey how are you, Hey how are you ....=famous Indian chant..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

I agree ...Sioux sounds foreign- it has obvious foreign sounds, obvious. Its really obvious they're different. They should conform. Be more like people native to this country. natives only. We should make sure they don't post on social media because that's really unfair. Freedom of speech is incredibly unfair. 
Sue would be much easier to spell. Much easier.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 24, 2017)

The "Sioux" call themselves; Dakota, Lakota or Nakota; it's tied to the language dialect they speak. I lived with the Dakota and Lakota for 2 years back in 1971-73, I lived in Pine Ridge during the Wounded Knee occupation. I know a fair amount about the "Sioux". I didn't see many in the protest camps; it's really not their style. Their culture has been decimated by the US Government; by giving them food, money with no accountability, they have managed to destroy most all of the cultural pride the early Dakota tribes had. It is a very sad situation. You want to know about it; go live on the Standing Rock or Pine Ridge reservations for a few years. Do that, then come back and tell me about it.



charley said:


> ..why don't the Sioux call themselves Sue, it would be easier for us older white Americans to spell . It won't be a problem for the young Americans, because soon all the tribes will be gone...   Hey how are you, Hey how are you, Hey how are you ....=famous Indian chant..


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2017)

solidassears said:


> The "Sioux" call themselves; Dakota, Lakota or Nakota; it's tied to the language dialect they speak. I lived with the Dakota and Lakota for 2 years back in 1971-73, I lived in Pine Ridge during the Wounded Knee occupation. I know a fair amount about the "Sioux". I didn't see many in the protest camps; it's really not their style. Their culture has been decimated by the US Government; by giving them food, money with no accountability, they have managed to destroy most all of the cultural pride the early Dakota tribes had. It is a very sad situation. You want to know about it; go live on the Standing Rock or Pine Ridge reservations for a few years. Do that, then come back and tell me about it.




,,, thx bro,  nice post

..by the way , my remarks were sarcastic , my commentary was 100% in jest...  my point is the USA doesn't care about the original land dwellers....


----------



## solidassears (Jan 24, 2017)

I understand, no worries. 

The government not only didn't care, the government has systematically tried to destroy their culture. If you want to read about how our government takes care of the Dakota read the book "Bury my Heart at Wounded Knee".


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2017)

solidassear said:


> I understand, no worries.
> 
> The government not only didn't care, the government has systematically tried to destroy their culture. If you want to read about how our government takes care of the Dakota read the book "Bury my Heart at Wounded Knee".




  I have read 'Bury my Heart at Wounded Knee'  , also 'Black Elk Speaks' which is another good book...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I understand, no worries.
> 
> The government not only didn't care, the government has systematically tried to destroy their culture. If you want to read about how our government takes care of the Dakota read the book "Bury my Heart at Wounded Knee".



Ditto to what Charley said...I'm actually making a very bad parody . 

Shouldn't trust people from foreign nations  (like native Americans shouldn't have trusted early settlers/conquerors) and some native tribes are considered sovereign nations (some of my family is Narragansett and Pequot) ....it's a play on words in anger. 

I'm aghast that the keystone pipeline project will go through now ...  because merica' , when it's been expressed that the pipeline will not have a significant positive financial impact...not does it necessarily pose a significant environmental risk...it's the fact that these people don't want this thing through this horrible land they were forced into as being their own..and now it's not even their own. I guess hands off government only applies when it isnt in line with one's potential gain however superficial it may be.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't know if the people who live there want the pipeline or not; I could see that the protestors did not appear to be Tribal members, so who knows. It reminded me of the Wounded Knee stand off of 1972-73. I lived there and knew the people who lived there and they did not want the protestors there; the tribe had a possey ready to go into the Wounded Knee crossroads and arrest and take the protestors out; it was the US Marshals who stopped them. It was a total fiasco, the tribe had nothing to do with the people protesting and taking over the trading post there. 

This pipeline protest reminds me of that situation. The reality is that the pipeline is much safer than transporting the oil via trucks or rail, but Warren Buffet owns the transportation contracts for the oil; they make a lot of money transporting the oil and Warren and Obama were buddies so I imagine that has more to do with holding up the pipeline than any environmental or tribal concerns. Who knows the real truth about this? I don't know, but I do know that what ever the media is reporting and supporting is most likely not the truth.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 24, 2017)

Here's some information about the pipeline: https://daplpipelinefacts.com/


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

Every person I know whow went to protest personally said they did not want this built through there land. I used to work with a pair of half brothers from that reservation...I wish I still had contact with them to ask their thoughts on it. They did hold a general disdain for anything outside of their reservation and a lot of anger for anyone "white" speaking on their behalf. 


I'm also interested in latest comments by the administration that we should have taken control of Iraqi oil...like the US is a dictatorship and no better than pirates.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Here's some information about the pipeline: https://daplpipelinefacts.com/



The website is interesting...who is the author?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

The most glaring "alternative fact" I found with the website .. and I wanted to double check before commenting was that it had army corp of engineers approvals. It does not. Final permitted was blocked specifically by the army corp of engineers


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

http://www.nwo.usace.army.mil/Media...ticle/749823/frequently-asked-questions-dapl/


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I don't know if the people who live there want the pipeline or not; I could see that the protestors did not appear to be Tribal members, so who knows. It reminded me of the Wounded Knee stand off of 1972-73. I lived there and knew the people who lived there and they did not want the protestors there; the tribe had a possey ready to go into the Wounded Knee crossroads and arrest and take the protestors out; it was the US Marshals who stopped them. It was a total fiasco, the tribe had nothing to do with the people protesting and taking over the trading post there.
> 
> This pipeline protest reminds me of that situation. The reality is that the pipeline is much safer than transporting the oil via trucks or rail, but Warren Buffet owns the transportation contracts for the oil; they make a lot of money transporting the oil and Warren and Obama were buddies so I imagine that has more to do with holding up the pipeline than any environmental or tribal concerns. Who knows the real truth about this? I don't know, but I do know that what ever the media is reporting and supporting is most likely not the truth.



Obama also avoided the pipeline and any commentary or action on it like the plague. ..it may be exactly for the reason you propose ..that he and buffet are buddies and he avoided it politically because of implication. He absolutely was unwillingly dragged into it though at the 11th hour


----------



## solidassears (Jan 24, 2017)

My understanding was that it was approved at one time but that was reversed. But I have no citations to prove that, it's just my memory. 

I tried to find the author, but all I could find was this: [FONT=arial, sans-serif]By William F. Shughart II, Morning Consult, October 28, 2016[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]As I said, I really don't know the whole story or reasons, but the whole thing stinks of politics and under the table dealing. The main thing I look at is what makes sense and to me it makes a lot more sense to transport the oil through a pipeline than over the road in tanker trucks or via rail. [/FONT]




SheriV said:


> The most glaring "alternative fact" I found with the website .. and I wanted to double check before commenting was that it had army corp of engineers approvals. It does not. Final permitted was blocked specifically by the army corp of engineers


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

I guess I don't get why there's a reversal aside from political dickwagging...
Right after screaming about not doing trade with other countries and suddenly we have to have Canadian oil?

It stinks of politics all the way around...I can absolutely concede that.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 24, 2017)

Maybe I'm mistaken, but I thought this pipeline was for for the oil from the Bakken Fields in the Dakotas. Click on the landowners link and it shows the whole pipeline route.


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Maybe I'm mistaken, but I thought this pipeline was for for the oil from the Bakken Fields in the Dakotas. Click on the landowners link and it shows the whole pipeline route.


As  I said, I really don't know the whole story or reasons, but the whole  thing stinks of politics and under the table dealing. The main thing I  look at is what makes sense and to me it makes a lot more sense to  transport the oil through a pipeline than over the road in tanker trucks  or via rail. 

..It's for Canadian oil  

..it may make more sense to go 'pipe line' vs tanker....    but it's Indian land , can't we leave the American Indian alone, they have been trying to re-organize their tribes after hundreds of years of destruction of their customs & lands....they suffer from severe alcoholism , a gift from the white man...


----------



## solidassears (Jan 24, 2017)

I think it's for Bakken oil from the fields in the Dakotas, the pipeline doesn't go to Canada according to the Landowner link and it avoids the reservations as far as I can tell. I'm no expert; I'm just saying what I have seen and read and I know it doesn't match what CNN reports; which leads me to believe what I read has a better chance of being true. 

Take a look at the route of the pipeline and compare that with where the reservations are and where Canada is and where the Bakken and Three Forks Oil fields are. 

And I would not bee so sure the Indians are opposed to it; just because CNN says they are, doesn't mean squat to me. CNN=Fake News





charley said:


> As  I said, I really don't know the whole story or reasons, but the whole  thing stinks of politics and under the table dealing. The main thing I  look at is what makes sense and to me it makes a lot more sense to  transport the oil through a pipeline than over the road in tanker trucks  or via rail.
> 
> ..It's for Canadian oil
> 
> ..it may make more sense to go 'pipe line' vs tanker....    but it's Indian land , can't we leave the American Indian alone, they have been trying to re-organize their tribes after hundreds of years of destruction of their customs & lands....they suffer from severe alcoholism , a gift from the white man...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

maybe the BBC passes your sniff test- maybe it doesn't


it does state the proposed pipeline starts in North Dakota

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-37863955


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

here is the full project

http://calgaryherald.com/news/local...ct-for-u-s-and-canada-says-resources-minister


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

which links it to Canada


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

Murica!


I just can't wait to get dragged back into the IRR somehow


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

npr fake news too?

http://www.npr.org/2015/02/04/38372...-benefits-u-s-and-canada-alberta-premier-says


and let me make something clear....I think realistically theres no way to abandon fossil fuels at this point in time in technology...I myself heat my home with oil and a big ass soapstone woodstove


I think if the predictions (by the company that wants the project- so taken with a grain of salt) for economic boost actually pan out..then thats incredible and absolutely awesome.

what I have a problem with is government imposed easements- whether theyre to straighten a road which is common here or a big pipeline- when land use is taken by the government without consent- it really bothers me.

if they moved it to a location where the was consent and didnt want to move religious artifact to a new location I would shut my trap about it.

it also pisses me off when a politician cherry picks how they'd like to apply their own particular brand of rhetoric
but thats what they do- they lie- its just infuriating to me when people staunchly refuse to concede plain fact


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I think it's for Bakken oil from the fields in the Dakotas, the pipeline doesn't go to Canada according to the Landowner link and it avoids the reservations as far as I can tell. I'm no expert; I'm just saying what I have seen and read and I know it doesn't match what CNN reports; which leads me to believe what I read has a better chance of being true.
> 
> Take a look at the route of the pipeline and compare that with where the reservations are and where Canada is and where the Bakken and Three Forks Oil fields are.
> 
> And I would not bee so sure the Indians are opposed to it; just because CNN says they are, doesn't mean squat to me. CNN=Fake News



... you were mistaken[wrong] about theDakotas route,it is , Canada... I will use your alternative fact approach, and say you got your info from Fake News, your assumption about me being a cnn fan is a fucking joke... the fact that 'right wingers' don't read[trump]doesn't apply to me ....
.. and of course the Indians want the white man tearing up their Homeland.. Indians wouldn't know what to do without a white mans boot up his ass..[sarcasm].


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm not sure about the DAPL but the XL pipeline  is all about moving Canadian oil to a tax free haven in the Gulf of Mexico to sell to the Chinese.   It literally diverts oil from our refineries to the Chinese.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 26, 2017)

Someone explain this to me, I'm not dumb just ignorant.....We buy a lot of oil from the middle east but when that oil rig blew up in the Gulf a couple years ago it was spewing a couple million gallons a day. doesn't seem right to me....


----------



## solidassears (Jan 26, 2017)

When I saw the whole pipeline was when I realized the DAPL was a part of the Keystone XL which does take Canadian oil to our refineries. The DAPL just show that part and it starts in the Bakken fields. We're both right, it does go to the Bakken to transport that oil, but as  you pointed out, it starts in Canada. Saying it's for just one or the other is not correct either, it's for both.

As far as what the Indians want; I've said before, I really don't know, but I don't believe what I see on the news. I've been in the middle of something like this before; the "Wounded Knee" standoff circa 1973. I was there and I knew the people; I even helped run a service called "Rumor Control" where we had an office in the BIA building and would listen to radio scanners that picked up the radio traffic from the US Marshals; we also knew one of the heilo pilots and he would brief us as to the goings on. The reality was that there were no Tribal members taking part, all the protesters were from somewhere else; the local tribe had a posse ready to go into the hamlet and take the protesters out before they did any more damage and the Marshals would not let them. The protesters made a huge mess; they killed cattle belonging to a tribal rancher, they destroyed the trading post (owned by a tribal member) and they destroyed countless indian artifacts also owned by tribal members. It was a total disaster for the Tribe; Dennis Banks and Russel Means got famous, the Tribe got a huge mess, lots of damage and in the end a bill from the Marshals. 

How was the stand off portrayed on the news? Nothing like the reality; it was reported how Native Americans were protesting when in reality it was mostly hippies and thugs. 

That is the experience I rely on to draw my opinions about this "protest". I'm of the opinion it's all political and has little or nothing to do with what the Indians actually want. The environmental wackos just used the Indians to advance their agenda of trying to stop any use of fossil fuels. I actually would like to see something come that could replace them, but that right now is a total pipe dream; none of the alternate energies can even make a dent in the energy needs we have; only fossil fuels can turn the trick and until there is some other alternative, it is just absurd to try and stop or make the use of fossil fuels more expensive. 

I wrote this yesterday and the damn site crashed when I tried to post it..




charley said:


> ... you were mistaken[wrong] about theDakotas route,it is , Canada... I will use your alternative fact approach, and say you got your info from Fake News, your assumption about me being a cnn fan is a fucking joke... the fact that 'right wingers' don't read[trump]doesn't apply to me ....
> .. and of course the Indians want the white man tearing up their Homeland.. Indians wouldn't know what to do without a white mans boot up his ass..[sarcasm].


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 26, 2017)

solidassears is right 
Trump will lock up 
indians blacks jews 

Trump has spoken


----------



## SheriV (Jan 26, 2017)

I guess i'll just ignore the opinions of veteran friends that went to the protest then. because you say so


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 26, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I guess i'll just ignore the opinions of veteran friends that went to the protest then. because you say so



There was ton of veterans there just within the last couple of months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 26, 2017)

That's all I'm saying. 
Comparing it to another event a cpl of decades ago as some sort of obfuscation of what's up is odd.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 26, 2017)

<Comparing it to another event a cpl of decades ago as some sort of obfuscation of what's up is odd.>

I didn't say anything about Vets, I said I didn't see many if any that appeared to be Tribal members protesting, which is the same thing I saw way back when. It has nothing to do with Vets, it has to do with Environmental Extremists, hijacking and using Native Americans as a way to promote their ideology. If the Environmentalists have a better idea, lets hear it. But I don't like them pretending it's a Native American issue to advance their ideology. Is it really so complicated that you must assign something else to me? 

There is one thing that equates, the Native Americans were and are being used for political purposes.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 26, 2017)

I posted two articles from news media sources that arent cnn or fox because theyre both shit that shows photographs and footage of the actual event...they're either native americans protesting or mexicans ..I know its hard to tell! but some of the traditional attire and head dress used for ceremony suggests it is in fact native American's protesting...and speaking to people (vets) that are friends of mine that have been there- they say the same, also several other native american nations joined in the protest.

But I'm sure you're right- I bet they don't mind having a pipeline run through their burial and ceremony grounds and under a reservoir

[h=1]'It's A Big One': Iowa Pipeline Leaks Nearly 140,000 Gallons Of Diesel[/h]
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...peline-leaks-nearly-140-000-gallons-of-diesel

this winning headline hit the news yesterday- seems like a great idea...the article ..should you care to actually read anything I post points out several other pipe failures including a anhydrous amonia spill that killed a person and evacuated 23 households.



that said- I'm done with this- I know better than to attempt to engage someone especially online about anything they've already made their mind up about


----------



## SheriV (Jan 26, 2017)

and what im saying, and what I originally said is- why are so hot to move canadian oil down through our country if were shutting down trade with other countries...why cant this pipeline be moved to a location that doesn't tear up a historical site or run under a reservoir and why wasn't the environmental impact statement given conducted and and given to the the army corp of engineers? because that's what actually halted the project


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2017)

... no offense Sheri, but your wasting your breath. You're up against an ideology that scrambles the truth[alternative fact] & see's itself as the victim of ignorant savages[non-republican American Indians] & before those so-called natives can scalp the rest of us , we should once again tell those Indians to fuck off...who are they any way ??? bunch of squatters, lock'em up....put them in jail on some _Trumped_ charges .....    ....


----------



## solidassears (Jan 27, 2017)

It's actually pretty easy to tell Dakota, Lakota, Nakota, Tribal members; all the Sioux Tribes have pretty distinctive genetically similar features, they don't look like Navajo's, Paiutes, Cherokee, Nez Perce, etc. or Mexicans for that matter at all. Which is why I said "there don't appear to be many if any tribal members". I lived with these people for 2 years, I have a pretty good idea what they look like. I'm not saying I know for sure, I don't, but you take what you read or hear on the news as facts and I don't, no matter which "news" source it comes from. 

I have no idea what Fox says about this particular story haven't bothered to watch any of them since I saw the first one where they showed the protesters and the ones I saw, were not Sioux Tribal members. 

But I go agree with you that it's a waste of time to try and talk to someone, especially on the internet who has already made up their mind. 

You want to thrash around and fight the pipeline, that is your choice, I just happen to think it's a waste of time and effort and that the push behind it is just environmental extremists who don't want to use fossil fuels.


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2017)

..you're correct bro, the white man has been stealing Indian treasure since forever.. & many whites don't believe in global warming , pollution or honor, it's the 'American way'....


----------



## SheriV (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't want to use fossil fuels because I've studied STEM more or less since I could read. Doesn't mean I'm going to get my way though.

Judging by the amount of tesla here ...as well as other electric car . Solar panels ..windmills and fuel cell investments in my "hood" I'm not alone in that thought.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 27, 2017)

Solar PV, Tesla, Wind etc. are popular because the cost of those are all supplemented by the taxpayers, none of those can survive in a competitive economy. Take away fossil fuels, nuclear, and hydro power and see how far your subsidized Telesa will take you:

https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.cfm?id=427&t=3

It's absurd to even think about ditching fossil, nuke and hydro, but that's what moronic enviro extremists want to do.

I love the Solar pV subsidies, I sell and install them, me make a nice profit, but to even think this will ever provide a substantial amount of the power we need is just ridiculous.




SheriV said:


> I don't want to use fossil fuels because I've studied STEM more or less since I could read. Doesn't mean I'm going to get my way though.
> 
> Judging by the amount of tesla here ...as well as other electric car . Solar panels ..windmills and fuel cell investments in my "hood" I'm not alone in that thought.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 28, 2017)

Oil is heavily subsidized as well.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

If you're talking about tax credits or leases or any other incentives, yes oil does, but so does every business and product. It's incentives that in the long run return more money to the government than the credits cost them due to the economic growth caused by affordable energy costs. When energy is plentiful and cheep, the economy soars. contrast that with what Tesla and Solar Pv gets; they get all the normal business incentives and then a huge subsidy so that the cost is lowered and people will buy the product. If you get a solar PV installed, you're probably getting half the total cost paid by the tax payer, if you buy a Tesla os Chevy Volt you're going to get about $10,000.00 in government rebates and this after we have given Elon Musk about $5 BILLION and he is still losing money. 

http://dailycaller.com/2015/08/10/tesla-is-hemorrhaging-money-despite-millions-in-govt-subsidies/

Yea, oil is subsidized, just as most every business is subsidized, but it's not propped up because of the subsidy as Solar PV and Electric cars are. And if you do away with coal, then there's no power to build the electric cars and solar panels and there's no power to charge your Tesla battery.

Solar PV and Electric Cars may some day be worth producing, but right now they are not, they are a huge waste of taxpayer money. I really doubt either of these wil turn out to be our future energy supply or means of transportation until there is some other break through that can make fossil fuels obsolete. Maybe some kind of cold fusion or anti matter device; who knows, I sure don't, but I can add and I know those two are losers and only insiders get rich off taxpayer subsidies.




hoyle21 said:


> Oil is heavily subsidized as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 28, 2017)

Kinda funny...my town put in a hydroelectric turbine into one of our old and unused mills and it lowered our property taxes by selling electricity back into the grid. 

Trump supporters are the most special little snowflakes of them all...begging for the government to bail them out and make the playing field more manageable for them while desperately clinging to older technologies and skills that make our nation less able to compete on a grander scale.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

Hydro power is the best IMO, just wish we could get more of it. But the environmental wackos want to drain Lake Powell and Lake Mead; go figure. 



SheriV said:


> Kinda funny...my town put in a hydroelectric turbine into one of our old and unused mills and it lowered our property taxes by selling electricity back into the grid.
> 
> Trump supporters are the most special little snowflakes of them all...begging for the government to bail them out and make the playing field more manageable for them while desperately clinging to older technologies and skills that make our nation less able to compete on a grander scale.


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 28, 2017)

Trump knows
if you not white
you not right

lock them up
fuck indians


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 28, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Hydro power is the best IMO, just wish we could get more of it. But the environmental wackos want to drain Lake Powell and Lake Mead; go figure.



u right 

deport all environmental wackos

Putin & Trump will rule


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

LOL, such wonderful demagoguery!



meanstreek said:


> u right
> 
> deport all environmental wackos
> 
> Putin & Trump will rule


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 28, 2017)

solidassears said:


> LOL, such wonderful demagoguery!



you talkin about Trump


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

Hell no, I'm talking about you; you're the demagogue.. Better look up what it means... 



meanstreek said:


> you talkin about Trump


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 28, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Hell no, I'm talking about you; you're the demagogue.. Better look up what it means...



i voted for trump, asshole


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

So did I... But I don't throw out stupid shit like you.



meanstreek said:


> i voted for trump, asshole


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 28, 2017)

solidassears said:


> So did I... But I don't throw out stupid shit like you.



you a jew    maybe nigger

you talk jew


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

Worse, I'm a Mormon!!



meanstreek said:


> you a jew    maybe nigger
> 
> you talk jew


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 28, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Worse, I'm a Mormon!!



fakeass religon


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 28, 2017)

meanstreek said:


> fakeass religon




lol.  What religions aren't fake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 28, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> lol.  What religions aren't fake?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



jesus is not fake


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree, all religions are BS... I'm not a devout Mormon, I was, but I woke up some time ago.. I'm with you, religions are all just a means to gain power over people and fleece them for money.



hoyle21 said:


> lol.  What religions aren't fake?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 28, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I agree, all religions are BS... I'm not a devout Mormon, I was, but I woke up some time ago.. I'm with you, religions are all just a means to gain power over people and fleece them for money.





jesus likes trump asshole


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

Jesus love everyone dumbass 



meanstreek said:


> jesus likes trump asshole


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 28, 2017)

morman is gay fag shit

trump hates mormans


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah maybe he does, but I love Trump and no Hillbilly dumbass can change that



meanstreek said:


> morman is gay fag shit
> 
> trump hates mormans


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

Actually I don't really love Trump; I do love what he is doing, so I can live with the stupid shit he says. 

This is a pretty good reflection about how I and many people feel:

http://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-tries-to-build-a-different-party-1485478386


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 28, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Actually I don't really love Trump; I do love what he is doing, so I can live with the stupid shit he says.
> 
> This is a pretty good reflection about how I and many people feel:


ha ha 
you a follower
you ain't no leader
like i thiught


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

You thiught? I didn't think you had that ability. Wow I learned something new today!



meanstreek said:


> ha ha
> you a follower
> you ain't no leader
> like i thiught


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2017)

WTF is going on here ??        I  guess we're seeing two warmhearted men embracing each others political stance's  ...   you Trump men seem to be of like mind ,,    er,, kinda      here's hoping you guys enjoy your evening , in spite of the fact that many families are in extreme panic mode , stuck in airports around the world, waiting to see their loved ones....

... sure we understand, lets abuse all races & cultures , why stop with American Indians ?!?!?   after all we support trump...

... trumps golden toilet...


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2017)

solidassears said:


> You thiught? I didn't think you had that ability. Wow I learned something new today!




... I'm sorry solid, I'm being cruel,,,but you pal is a normal uneducated trump person.....how can you be heard against lies & hatred, mixed with ignorance ???


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

Get used to it; you lib lefties are going to be sucking the hind tit for some time..



charley said:


> WTF is going on here ??        I  guess we're seeing two warmhearted men embracing each others political stance's  ...   you Trump men seem to be of like mind ,,    er,, kinda      here's hoping you guys enjoy your evening , in spite of the fact that many families are in extreme panic mode , stuck in airports around the world, waiting to see their loved ones....
> 
> ... sure we understand, lets abuse all races & cultures , why stop with American Indians ?!?!?   after all we support trump...
> 
> ... trumps golden toilet...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 28, 2017)

meanstreek said:


> jesus is not fake



No. He just happened to be an odd sect of judaism... because I know you can't possibly understand that. Jesus was a jew. 
Christianity that grew up after he was executed was regarded as a cult not to be taken too seriously. 
It had no interesting message though...care for the poor and disenfranchised..those without country...another religion that came about came up with a similar sentiment..muslims. both religions judged people by how they treated their poor. 

Fun fact..Christianity in its original form at one point had two popes. 


I'm agnostic in case anyone is unclear.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh and Jesus was executed for essentially protesting during passover. To big of an event for the population to be having some guy screaming about saving the poor at.


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Get used to it; you lib lefties are going to be sucking the hind tit for some time..



.. have you noticed that trump has conflict with the Mexicans , Muslims & the American Indian, as well as the media...you starting to perceive a pattern here ??  
...Let's not call it racism , maybe call it 'put America first'.... trumps 'america' prefers that,,,  you starting to perceive a pattern here ???     lol


by the by,,,  rather suck some tit, then suck 'the trump cock'......


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Oh and Jesus was executed for essentially protesting during passover. To big of an event for the population to be having some guy screaming about saving the poor at.



.. forget it , trumpers don't ever think for themselves


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

Suck what ever you want I could not care less. I'm just happy to see all this political correct shit shoved back down the lib leftists throats. All I can say is go Donald go! Trump got more done did more good in one week than Obama did in 8 years, he's repairing the damage at Mach speed and I could not be happier. 



charley said:


> .. have you noticed that trump has conflict with the Mexicans , Muslims & the American Indian, as well as the media...you starting to perceive a pattern here ??
> ...Let's not call it racism , maybe call it 'put America first'.... trumps 'america' prefers that,,,  you starting to perceive a pattern here ???     lol
> 
> 
> by the by,,,  rather suck some tit, then suck 'the trump cock'......


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2017)

by the way solid, you never thanked me ,,  that is the real 'trump toilet'...


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

That's your toilet not mine; do all you want, say all you want; it don't mean anything to me or anyone else. I only care about what gets done and none of you or your TDS followers can do anything but sit on your toilet and shit, or don't sit on it and shit your pants. I don't care, go for it, it's all you can do, so have at it.




charley said:


> by the way solid, you never thanked me ,,  that is the real 'trump toilet'...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 28, 2017)

You really don't get it. The guy has made it his general practice in life and in business to fuck over the middle class. That's exactly what he's going to do.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

I guess we will see, but I think it's the opposite and that the middle class has been getting screwed my Obama and all the lib lefty Democrats. 

You seem to think the past 8 years were so great, I think they sucked, I saw my business go from profitable to hanging by a thread due to Obama and his picking who will get rich and who will pay the bills. So I am extremely happy to see someone; anyone throw all Obamas shit where it belongs, in the sewer. 

If I'm wrong, I'm wrong, but we won't know for 8 years will we. So far I love what I see happening; how it all turns out, will take time; so hang on, it's bound to be a hell of a ride!




SheriV said:


> You really don't get it. The guy has made it his general practice in life and in business to fuck over the middle class. That's exactly what he's going to do.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh and what has Hillary be doing all her life? Sucking from the public trough, never had a real job in her life, never made payroll, never did shit, all she ever did was promise unicorns and rainbows while she sat on her fat ass as good men died. She is a disgrace and should be in prison. But she is your hero?



SheriV said:


> You really don't get it. The guy has made it his general practice in life and in business to fuck over the middle class. That's exactly what he's going to do.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 28, 2017)

I wanted at the very least a viable third party to at least legitimately scare the two major parties. 

So that maybe SOMETHING anything could be done. Obama was hobbled throughout most of his presidency by a Republican majority. 

And a presidential term is 4 years not 8. Judging by the Republican sentiment ALL OVER THE PLACE IF YOU'D OPEN YOUR FUCKING EYES Trump won't get a second term...hell offshore betting has him being impeached with 11/10 odds in the first year it's not just liberals who think he's atrocious have you seen what other countries have had to say about him? You think him created a ban on immigration from countries in the middle east except the ones he does business with and also happen to be where most of the 9/11 hijackers came from is an accident? His administration didn't even fucking mention the Holocaust on its holiday of remembrance...that's shitty all jokes aside. He is looking to pad the pickets of the top 1% the real villains to the middle class and you don't even see that! It blows my fucking mind because I don't think you're a stupid person.
I feel like this country is on a sudden crash course to George Orwells 1984 and everyone is sitting idly by like the Jewish being led to the slaughter in the Holocaust because you're mad you didn't adapt and overcome from the depression left to this country from the last Republican president? Fuck you! Adapt! That's what this whole country has always been about!

Everyone is afraid to point out the emperors new clothes ...and you know what? I saw some stupid heifers from Kentucky make some equally stupid pledge for some prolife horseshit about taking all the unwanted babies instead of abortion. These bitches can't pay their own fucking bills let alone an ass load of hospital bills so they can get some half bred meth or feel alcohol syndrome baby ..abort it! I don't want to fucking pay for it!. .get sterilized while you're at it!

These people can raise children! Defending planned parenthood doesn't do anything except take necessary medical care away from women that will fall e not even getting that care through their ducking insurance again..



Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I need so much booze right how.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 28, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Oh and what has Hillary be doing all her life? Sucking from the public trough, never had a real job in her life, never made payroll, never did shit, all she ever did was promise unicorns and rainbows while she sat on her fat ass as good men died. She is a disgrace and should be in prison. But she is your hero?



How would you have handled benghazi differently. Please tell me. Do you know all of the facts surrounding it? I mean...I don't remember . Have you ever been in a war zone?


----------



## solidassears (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't have an answer because I don't know what the options really were; but I know I would have done what ever I could have and I would not have lied about the reasons for it after the fact and I would not have lied to the parents of the fallen and I would not have put some innocent schmuck in jail to make it look like he was the cause. 

I've read some books written by the survivors, but I can't say it that's all the facts or even if what they wrote is all true, I assume it is, but like you, I don't really know.



SheriV said:


> How would you have handled benghazi differently. Please tell me. Do you know all of the facts surrounding it? I mean...I don't remember . Have you ever been in a war zone?


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2017)

post #81  ...   good post Sheri

...  I am semi-retired, own my home, I am comfortable , not rich , but ok...   money wise trump won't effect me, maybe I'll pay less taxes , which bothers me , cause there's so many people struggling to survive on hardly anything, I'm doing fine and don't enjoy punishing poor people just for being poor.....


----------



## BadGas (Jan 28, 2017)

BLM (Bureau of Land Management).. Eminent domain.. It never stopped. None of us really owns anything. The government can take anything it's wants, when they want.. .. 

Instead of calling it theft, it's called "federalization". I became more aware of this after the whole Bundy Ranch showdown with BLM. In the end.. they all get fucked. The whole family.., but I did find some small victory in and celebrated when that fucking cock of a retired Senator, Harry Reid, got fucked up and ended up with fucked up face and black eyes. He dared call Americans, "terrorists", because BLM and the IRS tried federalizing their grazing lands that they've been using since the 1800's and they stood up for themselves. What a fucking cunt of a politician. They all are.. 



SheriV said:


> it's the fact that these people don't want this thing through this horrible land they were forced into as being their own..and now it's not even their own


----------



## BadGas (Jan 28, 2017)

I would love one of those toilets.. but believe it would be too cold in winter months. 

And cmon.. we all know that we've been fucked by both parties all the same. If you don't believe that than you're an ostrich.. For the record, I voted for Clinton, Bush Jr, and Obama... And now it's obvious that they were all on the same team... working towards the same "global" governance goal.. Selling us all out.. Fuck that.. 

Trump was the only candidate that represents a step back from that.. and for that alone .. I say give him a chance. 

And more than a month.. the 3 previous presidents I mentioned above all got 8 years each to fuck us all over.. So I'd say it's fair to give Trump at least 4 years before you crucify him.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I don't have an answer because I don't know what the options really were; but I know I would have done what ever I could have and I would not have lied about the reasons for it after the fact and I would not have lied to the parents of the fallen and I would not have put some innocent schmuck in jail to make it look like he was the cause.
> 
> I've read some books written by the survivors, but I can't say it that's all the facts or even if what they wrote is all true, I assume it is, but like you, I don't really know.



Why was there no outcry over the republican legislative action that cut embassy funding by 50%?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't know about any cuts, but if there were cuts, it's going to be a 50% cut in the increase they were scheduled to get, nothing ever got really cut except the military under Obama.



hoyle21 said:


> Why was there no outcry over the republican legislative action that cut embassy funding by 50%?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2012/sep/27/benghazi-attack-followed-deep-cuts-in-state-depart/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/12/politics/fact-check-benghazi-security/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

The "republican sentiment" you're talking about doesn't exist in any relative numbers, but the media lies and reports this so you hoover it. 

I can understand how you feel, I have felt our country was on a crash course to become a communist dictatorship for the past 8 years. Every traditional American institution attacked and when possible destroyed; Muslims given a free pass, terrorists like Iran rewarded and Israel screwed.. the list is endless. 

I wanted Attila the hun to go to Washington and wreak havoc with all this shit and President Trump is doing it at Mach speed, so I am thrilled! Maybe we will get our country back on track after all.



SheriV said:


> I wanted at the very least a viable third party to at least legitimately scare the two major parties.
> 
> So that maybe SOMETHING anything could be done. Obama was hobbled throughout most of his presidency by a Republican majority.
> 
> ...


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

Stay tuned folks, this week we are going to get a new Supreme Court; probably the most important think President Trump will do is appoint a justice for life who will uphold the constitution. And then when Ruth Bater Ginsburg dies or retires he will appoint another justice etc. This is going to change the Supreme Court for the next 20 years into a court that will uphold the law instead of making new law and to uphold the constitution as it is written. It is a very big deal.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

Which has by theory all along.   That Trump supporters are simply the population who has been left behind and believes they need to destroy the system because they don't have anything to lose anyways.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

For me that is not accurate, I have lost a lot and I have a lot more to lose and I felt like I was losing it under Obama, we lost a lot and have more to lose, we want this ship turned around and now!



hoyle21 said:


> Which has by theory all along.   That Trump supporters are simply the population who has been left behind and believes they need to destroy the system because they don't have anything to lose anyways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

I would like an example of your idea of the Supreme Court making law is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

The Obamacare ruling was clearly making law. Obamacare attorneys argued the penalty was not a tax, both to the people and before the court. Yet Roberts said the penalty was a tax and therefore Obamacare was upheld. The law itself calls it a penalty, no where does it call it a tax, only the Supreme Court decision changing it to a tax made it constitutional. 

Read Justice Scalia: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...his-obamacare-dissent/?utm_term=.014ff53926fd



hoyle21 said:


> I would like an example of your idea of the Supreme Court making law is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

That's fair and I'm not going to argue that.   What else ya got?

Health care is a touchy issue.   The big issue with health care is that we have socialized medicine with no social way to pay for it.  What I mean my that is if someone with no insurance or way to pay for medicine shows up at the ER we are legally required to treat them.   Who should eat that cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

That's a completely different question and discussion, I'm not saying there should not be a social safety net to care for people who need help. I am saying that having the government take over the health care system is a disaster and nothing more than a leftist plot to gain more and more control. And that the courts job is to uphold the law as it is written and never should the court make law as it did in the case of Obamacare. The Supreme Court is supposed to uphold the constitution and decide it a law passed my congress is constitutional or not, when it takes a law that is unconstitutional and changes it to make it constitutional, that is a problem and is what Roberts did. 

Here's a list of Supreme Court decisions, some are correct some IMO are clearly making law: http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0101289.html

One example is the 1978 Roe v Wade decision; it is clearly not a constitutional issue and should not have even been considered. There is nothing in the constitution about abortion, this is a state issue and should have been put back to the states to make law. Instead the court made law..







hoyle21 said:


> That's fair and I'm not going to argue that.   What else ya got?
> 
> Health care is a touchy issue.   The big issue with health care is that we have socialized medicine with no social way to pay for it.  What I mean my that is if someone with no insurance or way to pay for medicine shows up at the ER we are legally required to treat them.   Who should eat that cost?
> 
> ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

So being secure in your body decisions should be a federal right for you, but left to the states for women?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

Has nothing to do with that; demagogue all you want, but that is not the issue. 



hoyle21 said:


> So being secure in your body decisions should be a federal right for you, but left to the states for women?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Has nothing to do with that; demagogue all you want, but that is not the issue.



That is exactly what the Court ruled on.   You might not like the results, but that case is solid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes exactly, the court made up a law that did not exist. That is not the job of the Supreme Court. Has nothing to do with whether the results are correct or not, the fact is, they had no constitutional issue and should have stayed out of it.



hoyle21 said:


> That is exactly what the Court ruled on.   You might not like the results, but that case is solid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Yes exactly, the court made up a law that did not exist. That is not the job of the Supreme Court. Has nothing to do with whether the results are correct or not, the fact is, they had no constitutional issue and should have stayed out of it.



They didn't make up a law that didn't exist.   That said a law removing a woman's right to make her own decision about her own body is a violation of her constitutional rights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

Where is the law and where is there anything about this issue in the constitution? There is no constitutional issue and that is the problem. Whee in the constitution does it address this?



hoyle21 said:


> They didn't make up a law that didn't exist.   That said a law removing a woman's right to make her own decision about her own body is a violation of her constitutional rights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

The 4th ammendment guarantees the right.

The law banning abortion was struck down because of it.   




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes and in my opinion they made up their interpretation of that amendment in order to uphold abortion. Just what I am talking about. There is nothing in the 4th amendment about abortion; it was written to reinforce the idea that a mans home is his castle and no one can come in and search without a proper warrant. From this they used a tortured logic to get to uphold Roe v Wade, just like they did with Obamacare. That is just what I am talking about. If it is not in the constitution they should butt out, it is not their job. If you wanted to legalize abortion there should have been an amendment for that right.



hoyle21 said:


> The 4th ammendment guarantees the right.
> 
> The law banning abortion was struck down because of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Yes and in my opinion they made up their interpretation of that amendment in order to uphold abortion. Just what I am talking about. There is nothing in the 4th amendment about abortion; it was written to reinforce the idea that a mans home is his castle and no one can come in and search without a proper warrant. From this they used a tortured logic to get to uphold Roe v Wade, just like they did with Obamacare. That is just what I am talking about. If it is not in the constitution they should butt out, it is not their job. If you wanted to legalize abortion there should have been an amendment for that right.



Interesting, how about the Air Force?   That's not mentioned either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

Is there a Supreme Court ruling about Air Force? Never heard of that one... Did someone need an Air Force right?

The main thing the left really hate about the constitution and bill of rights is how it limits each branch of government; they want to make the government all powerful the constitution will not allow it; thank you founding fathers!



hoyle21 said:


> Interesting, how about the Air Force?   That's not mentioned either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Is there a Supreme Court ruling about Air Force? Never heard of that one... Did someone need an Air Force right?
> 
> The main thing the left really hate about the constitution and bill of rights is how it limits each branch of government; they want to make the government all powerful the constitution will not allow it; thank you founding fathers!



There doesn't need to be a ruling for something to be unconstitutional does it?    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

That's the purpose of the court, to determine if a law is constitutional. If you think it is or is not, the end or last resort is supposed to be the Supreme Court to make the determination.  



hoyle21 said:


> There doesn't need to be a ruling for something to be unconstitutional does it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jan 29, 2017)

And RBG may not be the last of the Justices to be replaced. If Trump gets re-elected, we could see 1 or even 2 more.. for a total of 3-4 appointments. 

This was, and is, the most important item on the docket. 



solidassears said:


> Stay tuned folks, this week we are going to get a new Supreme Court; probably the most important think President Trump will do is appoint a justice for life who will uphold the constitution. And then when Ruth Bater Ginsburg dies or retires he will appoint another justice etc. This is going to change the Supreme Court for the next 20 years into a court that will uphold the law instead of making new law and to uphold the constitution as it is written. It is a very big deal.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 29, 2017)

"Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, the wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"

when we can't even uphold the ideology we were founded on and choose as a national symbol


smh


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2017)

SheriV said:


> "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, the wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"
> 
> when we can't even uphold the ideology we were founded on and choose as a national symbol
> 
> ...



 Not in the constitution, doesn't count.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 29, 2017)

well fuck...should probably take a plasma cutter to the statue then..maybe we can smelt it into piping


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

LOL



SheriV said:


> well fuck...should probably take a plasma cutter to the statue then..maybe we can smelt it into piping


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 29, 2017)

charley said:


> post #81  ...   good post Sheri
> 
> ...  I am semi-retired, own my home, I am comfortable , not rich , but ok...   money wise trump won't effect me, maybe I'll pay less taxes , which bothers me , cause there's so many people struggling to survive on hardly anything, I'm doing fine and don't enjoy punishing poor people just for being poor.....


You are free to give your money to any charity or program of your choice. That's called real charity. Not forced "charity"


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 29, 2017)

SheriV said:


> "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, the wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"
> 
> when we can't even uphold the ideology we were founded on and choose as a national symbol
> 
> ...


More the merrier, they just need to come here LEGALLY


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2017)

You got it right Heavy. Why is this such a difficult concept for the libs to understand?



heavyiron said:


> More the merrier, they just need to come here LEGALLY


----------



## charley (Jan 29, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> You are free to give your money to any charity or program of your choice. That's called real charity. Not forced "charity"



... I know your joking heavy , but you have a valid point....last year I gave $1300 to charity, I don't like using the word charity, it's used by pretentious people who are content looking down at the poor, without giving a penny....


----------



## charley (Jan 29, 2017)

solidassears said:


> You got it right Heavy. Why is this such a difficult concept for the libs to understand?



... Heavy got his point across in one sentence....    you've been yammering & crying for the last 3 days trying to convince yourself of 'god knows what'...  







 Originally Posted by *heavyiron* 

 
 				More the merrier, they just need to come here LEGALLY


----------



## solidassears (Jan 30, 2017)

Too bad the libs can't read:

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...ticism/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social

And the beat goes on


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> More the merrier, they just need to come here LEGALLY



and I agree with that but when our government holds people with a legal visa and green card having gone under extreme vetting- thats an overstepping of government
.
which doesn't personally affect me _​yet_


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Too bad the libs can't read:
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...ticism/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social
> 
> And the beat goes on




wow-
thats your news source?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

charley said:


> ... Heavy got his point across in one sentence....    you've been yammering & crying for the last 3 days trying to convince yourself of 'god knows what'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.
to be fair- I changed the subject a little


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 30, 2017)

SheriV said:


> wow-
> thats your news source?





LOL-oh my fucking god


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 30, 2017)

I read a lot of sources, don't fully believe any, but you seem to know only what NBC or MSNBC reports so I threw out an alternative view.

I'm sure you think that source is full of shit, but it is no more full of shit than NBC, CBS or ABC is; probably less so in reality.



hoyle21 said:


> LOL-oh my fucking god
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

uhm- Ive posted exclusively npr, the bbc and one article from a canadian news source regarding...wait for it...canadian news....


I also posted a mil.com link- you know for direct information from the army corp of engineers...with the same little engineers castle thats all over my house so it makes me feel warm and fuzzy because I know it well.


charley did post msnbc and maybe nbc but theyre a far cry from either faux news or cnn ..both of which have had their moments opposing their predominate news slant to be fair.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

oh...and maybe one reuters article but I'm not positive


----------



## solidassears (Jan 30, 2017)

They're all the same, so it doesn't really matter which one you post; they all read from the same screed. The talking points are all the same, they even use the same quote lines. As far as Fox or Faux, they do report and interview both sides, so I can see why you hate them.




SheriV said:


> oh...and maybe one reuters article but I'm not positive


----------



## BigSwoleP (Jan 30, 2017)

I personally wish that people would stop talking about how bad Americans have treated them. Seriously, they are weak and were conquered. Americans felt sorry for them and decided to give back some land, offer them money and protection from being taken out again by another alpha group. No other society has ever taken pity on those that were conquered after the fact but somehow the white man it bad. Vikings are idolized, Egypt is put on a pedestal but Americans are shot down. Vikings murdered everyone in their path and yes they sailed to and conquered new lands for hundreds of years. Egyptians created slavery. They conquered and enslaved the people then forced them to build the pyramids. Newsflash people, the civilizations and countries you see today, at some point were ruled by other civilizations. Its called history. Read that shit.
Dear Indians....that isn't your land. Get out of the way before we take back our gift to you.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

solidassears said:


> They're all the same, so it doesn't really matter which one you post; they all read from the same screed. The talking points are all the same, they even use the same quote lines. As far as Fox or Faux, they do report and interview both sides, so I can see why you hate them.




.
you really think fox is impartial news.....I dont think cnn is impartial news.
they both were far more impartial in my youth. not anymore.

and if you think npr or the bbc is anything like either- well then we are done talking. I'm not interested in shadowboxing


----------



## charley (Jan 30, 2017)

SheriV said:


> .
> to be fair- I changed the subject a little



.. you should know that the 'right' see's 'fairness' as weakness....


----------



## Intense (Jan 30, 2017)

I didn't read any of this thread and not sure what's going on.


But as a black africanus asian male, I can say without a doubt that the Sioux are irrefutably none Americans.


----------



## charley (Jan 30, 2017)

BigSwoleP said:


> I personally wish that people would stop talking about how bad Americans have treated them. Seriously, they are weak and were conquered. Americans felt sorry for them and decided to give back some land, offer them money and protection from being taken out again by another alpha group. No other society has ever taken pity on those that were conquered after the fact but somehow the white man it bad. Vikings are idolized, Egypt is put on a pedestal but Americans are shot down. Vikings murdered everyone in their path and yes they sailed to and conquered new lands for hundreds of years. Egyptians created slavery. They conquered and enslaved the people then forced them to build the pyramids. Newsflash people, the civilizations and countries you see today, at some point were ruled by other civilizations. Its called history. Read that shit.
> Dear Indians....that isn't your land. Get out of the way before we take back our gift to you.




... OMG !! another trump gimmick ,,   ugh !! I like his last sentence 'Dear Indians....that isn't your land. Get out of the way before we take back our gift to you.'


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 30, 2017)

charley said:


> ... I know your joking heavy , but you have a valid point....last year I gave $1300 to charity, I don't like using the word charity, it's used by pretentious people who are content looking down at the poor, without giving a penny....


Not joking at all. 

I freely give to several charities every month. Two of them help orphans. Kids that cannot help themselves.

When the government forces you to "help" others I don't see it as charity. Its just a tax to support someone else's agenda. I don't want my money to fund abortion or the homo's rights. Use my taxes to build bombs and bridges. I'll give my money to things *I* believe in.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 30, 2017)

SheriV said:


> and I agree with that but when our government holds people with a legal visa and green card having gone under extreme vetting- thats an overstepping of government
> .
> which doesn't personally affect me _​yet_


I don't think any administration has performed extreme vetting yet. Maybe half ass vetting of some.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> I don't think any administration has performed extreme vetting yet. Maybe half ass vetting of some.



Im not even sure if youre trolling right now


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 30, 2017)

I actually don't have an issue with the travel ban, but they couldn't have fucked up the rollout any worse if they tried.

Anyone with a green card is free to travel.   They have been vetted and it is unconstitutional to stop them or send them back.

Of the countries listed we have had 0 terror attacks from.   Meanwhile Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Egypt, and the UAE are having all kinds of shit go on.   Why the fuck weren't they listed?   Is it because Trump values his businesses there more than American lives?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 30, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Not joking at all.
> 
> I freely give to several charities every month. Two of them help orphans. Kids that cannot help themselves.
> 
> When the government forces you to "help" others I don't see it as charity. Its just a tax to support someone else's agenda. I don't want my money to fund abortion or the homo's rights. Use my taxes to build bombs and bridges. I'll give my money to things *I* believe in.



..some bread goes to a 'prison fund' , I've paid for boots & clothes[drug cases] the rest is for the 'homeless'...  Ive been doing it for about 10years...
..  things I believe in ..


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 30, 2017)

charley said:


> ..some bread goes to a 'prison fund' , I've paid for boots & clothes[drug cases] the rest is for the 'homeless'...  Ive been doing it for about 10years...
> ..  things I believe in ..


There you go

Good stuff!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

I dont have money to donate so I've always donated time -volunteer medic, soup kitchen, neighborhood cleans ups and about every disease walk/run you can think of..and food which I suppose does cost money.

and my life to my country once..but I mean fuck all that..because my intent was to donate my medical service to soldiers


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

a cpl gofundme things have gotten me now that I think of it- all verifiable crap i had intimate knowledge of


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 30, 2017)

SheriV said:


> a cpl gofundme things have gotten me now that I think of it- all verifiable crap i had intimate knowledge of



The wife and I always buy thanksgiving dinner for 4 or 5 families and always adopt a Christmas family to buy for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

Id like to get to that point where I can- jars for various things at conveniences store...st jude...salvation army cans usually get small amounts of money from me


and I have a cpl dzn of those red poppies from vfw....all the way back to when they were still paper and handmade
some hang out with eulogy cards above my visor in my car


----------



## charley (Jan 30, 2017)

my family gives money through the church, which is cool, but I prefer to know where my bread is going, problem is the church seems to have some they like to help , & those they choose to ignore, e.g. not helping people because they are gay...or groups not popular with the goverment .....


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a picture- that I wont post...of a rainbow flag hanging at one our local churches
with a quote I cant quite remember so I won't butcher it


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a handful of homeless around work that I give money to, I always say "buy food not drugs" to which I get a blank stare...


----------

